# Removing rounded torx bolts?



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Can someone please point me in the direction of any tools that can be used to remove a female torx bolt that has become jammed over time and which has now been rounded? It is located in a recess approximately 30mm deep with a small access hole, so anything used will need to have minimal diameter to reach it.

The bolt head was very soft which didn't help removal. I tried a larger bit and grinded it down slightly but is there anything I could try?


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Superglue and the larger bit?


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

is it on a TT?

try using the next size up Torx bit, a nice tap with a hammer should make the bit bite.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Was, yes its a bolt in the door, and I did try the next size up torx slightly grinded down with a dremel but it didn't produce any bite.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Naresh
you could drill it out OR get a bolt removal kit from Halfords , you put a small drill bit in first , then the removal bit cuts in anti clockwise and removes the screw 
I used one a couple of years ago to remove a broken cylnder head screw

a kit like this will do it http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/easy-outs-screw-b ... dZViewItem

Mark


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Cheers Mark, that kit you showed - does that need a Tap wrench to remove the bolt or can it be attached to a drill?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Could drill it out but I guess you need to replace it so wouldn't recommend that.

:?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Naresh said:


> Cheers Mark, that kit you showed - does that need a Tap wrench to remove the bolt or can it be attached to a drill?


 When i used a similar kit i used a spanner on the top


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I'd use a tap wrench. I think the name used many years ago for these kits was "Easy-outs" which is a bit misleading cos it ain't easy to do. The tip is get the pre-drilling absolutely as straight and as central as possible because if you drill too close to the edge you lose the effectiveness of the kit.


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

ResB said:


> I'd use a tap wrench. I think the name used many years ago for these kits was "Easy-outs" which is a bit misleading cos it ain't easy to do. The tip is get the pre-drilling absolutely as straight and as central as possible because if you drill too close to the edge you lose the effectiveness of the kit.


They are indeed called easy-outs. Used a lot in the aircraft industry. You have to drill a pilot hole in the broken bolt first then the easy-out has like a corkscrew effect on the lower half which grips on the hole and removes the bolt.









Matt


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks guys, I will have a hunt in my local DIY store for these or buy a set on ebay. One important thing I didn't mention is that if I only want to loosen the bolt to extract it partically to release something else can I tighten it back up and remove the extractor bit afterwards, or will this be permanently locked in the bolt?


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

I'm guessing it'd be best to remove and replace.


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

once you drill it and insert the easy out you fook up the bolt.
How damaged is the head?
What size is the correct torx bit?
What I would try first is this - using a solid punch or steel drift which is bigger than the head of the bolt, hold it flat on the bolt head and give the drift a few good strikes with a hammer. This will do two things - the shock will help loosen the bolt and the "shape" where you have rounded will be reformed enough for your bit to bite again. You will normally have to tap your bit into the bolt head as it will now be a tight fit.

Si


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Thats a fair point actually, I mean the vibration loosening the bolt. Have you tried an impact driver. I know you said the Torx dead is all but gone but using a slightly oversize torx bit and the impact driver may have the desired effect.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Don't force it. Use a bigger hammer.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

garyc said:


> Don't force it. Use a bigger hammer.


Ah, the answer to most of life's problems.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

The trouble with an impact driver is that that hole in the door to get to the bolt is only 15mm wide so I will need something narrow to get to it. Looks like the extractor tool is out of the question because I'd like to re-use the bolt. The trouble it that removing the bolt will cause the back retaining clip to fall into the door and then thats a whole new kettle of fish! :?


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Use my trusted method then ace!


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

What about these ?

http://www.frost.co.uk/item_Detail.asp? ... t%20of%204)%20&catID=&frostCat=&frostSubCat=&subCatID=

TJS


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

This is a job for.....










Doctor Wak


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

TJS said:


> What about these ?
> 
> http://www.frost.co.uk/item_Detail.asp? ... t%20of%204)%20&catID=&frostCat=&frostSubCat=&subCatID=
> 
> TJS


They look good, I have used something similar in the past.
Have you used them yourself because if you found them to be okay then I will buy a set myself as they will come in very handy!
Naresh cant use them though because he doesnt want to completely remove the bolt, only loosen it.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

how about in impact driver with an extension and next size up torx bit :?:

if you cant do it with that............get the angle grinder out :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

pleased to know im not the only one <ahem>


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

was said:


> how about in impact driver with an extension and next size up torx bit :?:
> 
> if you cant do it with that............get the angle grinder out :lol:


Failing that I'm going to resort to good old TNT.............failing that............C4, and no I don't mean that crappy TV channel!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

thats E4.....


----------

